# Anyone let go during probation period go to another railroad



## Cbp (Jan 15, 2015)

I was recently let go during my probation period as an assistant conductor at amtrak basically my on the job training was a huge disaster, and when you are the new person, you don't really get a chance to stand up for yourself. I know in the past they had a problem with people getting hired at amtrak only to go to other railroads after the training is done, as a result if you leave and go to another railroad within your first 3 years you have to pay back some of the costs of your training. Well this got me thinking, since they let me go and I'm free to do what I want I was wondering if the little experience plus the comprehensive training might make me desirable to another railroad. I do have a lot of options being from NYC. Does anyone think my chances would be better at passenger or freight? In addition to the NYC based railroads, I could probably also do SEPTA or Shore Line East (who operates that one?) Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## haolerider (Jan 15, 2015)

Hard to give you any advise without really knowing why your probation period was a "disaster"! Could you not do the job? Did you make major mistakes? Did you have trouble getting long with passengers? More info is needed!


----------



## CBP (Jan 15, 2015)

Basically my training was inconsistent, I was with one person one day, another person the next 2 days, then another person for just one day, etc, and I was felt to be incompetent in dealing with the equipment, the issue with this was that every person told me to do everything a different way, and this led to me being unsure how to do certain things (which way is right???), but no the passengers were not an issue at all. But basically I'm wondering if having this training and being let go would be a turn on or turn off to other railroads.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

IMHO, you'll need to be prepared with a complete story, because getting fired from Amtrak is going to be one rather major red flag to any potential new railroad employers. Stick to the facts, but don't put the blame on Amtrak nor any of your supervisors. Such can make it even worse.

If you say "all my previous bosses were a-holes" (and they might actually have been), your potential new boss will assume if he hired you, you'll go around saying the same about him. Not good.


----------



## Metra Electric Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

Weren't you posting last year about probation periods? Sorry it didn't work out, but I think you've been given good advice (and the previous threads did as well).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 15, 2015)

This is a tough one,but I'm thinking you might be able to get on with a local transit agency although these jobs are highly prized and hard to get!

You also could look @ a Short Line Road or even a Class I in a different capacity such as maintence, dispatching or even a yard hand!

If you're financially able to attend a training school for engineers to be certified or get training for a craft that RRs hire for, that would give you a leg up!

I wouldn't lie if asked, but if its on your resume or application they'll for sure ask you why you were let go and if interested in hiring check with Amtrak for info! ( I' d think a recommendation would not be forth coming from Amtrak!)

Just remember railroading is a tough go but its more a calling than just a job! You have to be prepared for years of extra board duty, an irregular social life and lots of tough, unfair people as co- workers and bosses! Just like most jobs but even tougher!


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 15, 2015)

Here is what I can tell you..

Never expect to work with one steady person during any training. Even more so on the Railroad! You'd be working on the Extra Board so you wouldn't have an assigned job until your seniority allows.

IF you were terminated for a Rule Violation to put it simple.. It'll be hard to get another railroad job. Even more so since you quit or were fired during your Probation. My suggestion is to try a Class II or III freight carrier and work your way back up.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 15, 2015)

Metra Electric Guest said:


> Weren't you posting last year about probation periods? Sorry it didn't work out, but I think you've been given good advice (and the previous threads did as well).


Hmmm...that crossed my mind too.


----------

